# Minority Business Grant



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was wondering, I'm a 27 Hispanic Male starting up a rockstar/hiphop/skate type clothing line...Ok I do Have a job, but it seems the money that im making isnt enough for what i have to pay for my Clothing Line...plus i do have bills to pay...My question is...How or Where would i go to get a Minority Buisness grant, I'm actually not wanting to much so it would probably a small grant....Can anyone help me???


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Try to find your local Small Business Developement Center in your area. It is usually run out of your local college or unversity. They will know your area and which grants apply to your state, etc. I highly recommend this Free Resource for anyone starting up a business. They are there to help you succeed, and if they do their job right, you will be successful, thus give back to the community in which you live, hopefully by growing and providing employment opportunities in your area. 

Otherwise, good luck. I imagine digging up this research can be quite cumbersome on your own. Your state should have resources online for you to search. 

Best wishes. (PS: I like the SBDC as they speak with you personally and it is tailored to you, your business and your situation.)


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you, i'll check it out


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope it works out for you. I got further along in my other biz than I even wanted to because they are/were so supportive. I felt guilty not using all the great resources they were supplying, and with them believing in you, it's hard to let them down. I was lucky enough that a friend gave me the phone number direct, but once I was in touch with them, things just started rolling...


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I would write up a business plan as well it will help in the grant writing process.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not to chime in too much, but if you need help writing a business plan, the SBDC will help you with that, too. They are awesome! 

A business plan is pretty much a necessity when looking for money, right?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm kind of in a similar situation (the part about lauching a line without having a lot of money) and have considered Cafepress to get it off the ground. Maybe you should do the same. It doesn't cost a thing as far as inventory goes and you can recycle your profits into building your brand without getting grants or loans. Just a thought.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> I'm kind of in a similar situation (the part about lauching a line without having a lot of money) and have considered Cafepress to get it off the ground. Maybe you should do the same. It doesn't cost a thing as far as inventory goes and you can recycle your profits into building your brand without getting grants or loans. Just a thought.


how does that work cafepress i've heard of them but dont really know what there all about...And another thing i bought my domain name and website already does that matter???


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

WallyJ_26 said:


> how does that work cafepress i've heard of them but dont really know what there all about...And another thing i bought my domain name and website already does that matter???


Go there and check them out. They sell a lot of different products with direct to garment printing and with heat transfers. Basically, you load your images into your cafepress store and promote them, and when one sells, they print the shirt, collect payment, and send it to your customer. They have base prices for all of their items, and you take whatever you mark them up and sell them for, usually about $5. So you can make money, without essentially having anything invested in materials and inventory.
Also, you can link the domain/website that you have directly to your cafepress store.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Go there and check them out. They sell a lot of different products with direct to garment printing and with heat transfers. Basically, you load your images into your cafepress store and promote them, and when one sells, they print the shirt, collect payment, and send it to your customer. They have base prices for all of their items, and you take whatever you mark them up and sell them for, usually about $5. So you can make money, without essentially having anything invested in materials and inventory.
> Also, you can link the domain/website that you have directly to your cafepress store.


how much do they sell a shirt for? and how much would i get back from that...are you saying i get 5 bucks for everytime someone wants my image???


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

WallyJ_26 said:


> how much do they sell a shirt for? and how much would i get back from that...are you saying i get 5 bucks for everytime someone wants my image???


The average markup that I've seen is around $5. So keep yours around that and you'll be competitive with the marketplace.
You can go to cafepress and see all of their base pricing but let's just say that you sold a dark tshirt. The base price is $18.99, the average retail for a dark t is $23.99 . You make the $5 markup, and they deal with inventory, personnel, taking orders, printing/production, packaging, shipping, taking payment, returns, customer service, etc. You just organize, optimize, & promote your store. When you have a certain amount of money in your account, they send you a check for the shirts that you've sold. You can do it all yourself but it's a much bigger headache than you think.


----------



## btimprints (Apr 25, 2007)

I would check out the copyright policies on Cafepress, because if you are starting your own line I would think you would want the rights to your designs. I was told the Cafepress has rights to the designs, or has ownership for producing the garments. I haven't read the policies myself, but maybe you should.


----------



## boafamily (Jan 26, 2008)

btimprints said:


> I would check out the copyright policies on Cafepress, because if you are starting your own line I would think you would want the rights to your designs. I was told the Cafepress has rights to the designs, or has ownership for producing the garments. I haven't read the policies myself, but maybe you should.


 
I have a Café press site and I own the full copyright to all my images. So whoever told you that Café press owns your images was misinformed my friend
... 

It not hard to set up an account and they have a forum to assist you with any questions you may have.


----------

